# Interlock question regarding Curtis 1238 controller



## EV2012 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am just preparing the schematics for my Audi A2 conversion with the Curtis controller 1238.
I would like to use KL15 (ignition/keyswitch) and KL50 (starter) signal.

I use KL15 signal to put the high voltage to the controller by a relay, so the main switch is closed by the controller 1238.
DCDC and other HV components are powered now.
In this stage it should not be able to start driving. 

So my questions is, if the interlock on pin 9 is open, will the main switch still be closed (driving is not possible)? Or will the main switch open?

If it is still close, I can use interlock input to make the car ready for driving by KL50, as in a conventional car.

(Of course I use a relay to switch the KL50 signal continuous and open it by turning off KL15.)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EV2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just preparing the schematics for my Audi A2 conversion with the Curtis controller 1238.
> I would like to use KL15 (ignition/keyswitch) and KL50 (starter) signal.
> ...


Hi,

By main switch I assume you mean the main contactor. So the interlock will turn off (or open) the main contactor when pin #9 receives no signal. That's way I read it and remember it. See p.48 of the manual.

major


----------



## EV2012 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for your answer! Yes, the "main contactor" was meant.

It is not clearly described in the manual, therefore my question.

Ok, so I need additional relays ...


I think I will interrupt the forward and the reverse signal to prevent driving if only KL15 is switched.


----------

